# Kaufhilfe 26-Zoll für Junior: Radon oder nicht?



## zsb2002 (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Junior braucht ein neues Bike. Rahmenhöhe so 37-40 cm passt.

Nun habe ich auf der Radon-Homepage folgendes Rad entdeckt.

Radon Team 260 für 229,- Euro
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Team-260_id_13463_.htm

Ich habe hier noch eine Deore-Schaltung, Bremse und einen leichteren Laufradsatz rumliegen. Diese Anbauteile könnte ich gleich tauschen.
Eventuell dann noch eine neue Kurbel.

Da das Budget sehr begrenzt ist, wäre dies für 260 Euro eine Möglichkeit ein einigermassen vernünftiges Bike zu bekommen. Was meint Ihr?

Alternativ habe ich noch bei noch ein Cannondale F3 aus 2009 für 389,- Euro gefunden bzw. dort ein Cube Aim 2010 für 379,- Euro. Auch hier würde ich die Teile tauschen.

Link: http://www.megabike-stuttgart.de/shop/index.php?cat=c3_Hardtail.html

Bis auf das Cannondale haben wir schon alle Rahmen Probe gesessen.

Was meint Ihr? Radon kaufen oder etwas mehr ausgeben und ein Cannondale oder Aim kaufen? Für die Preisdifferenz bekomme ich in der Bucht ja auch einiges an Neuteile?

Liebe Grüße
Chris


----------



## eber.hard (30. Mai 2011)

Hi Forum,

  bin gerade auf diesen 1a Thread gestoßen, weil ich vor einer ähnlichen Frage stehe.   Auch in einem anderen Thread hatte ich schon den Tipp von rhrein gesehen, mit dem Radon. Bei dem Preis kann man ja kaum widerstehen.

  Bevor ich womöglich gleich bei Radon für den Sohnemann zuschlage: hat jemand vielleicht schon ein *einigermaßen leichtes* 26"er-Jugendbike entdeckt, das für alle Fälle schon mal einen *Nabendynamo** hat?

  Da gibt es ja auf der anderen Seite die üblichen Jugendräder von Winora, Kalkhoff, Focus und wie sie alle heißen mit allem Drum und Dran, die wiegen aber meistens gleich 16 bis 19 kg .

Das einzige, was ich noch gefunden habe ist das Bulls Sharptail Street Disc mit knapp 16 kg.

  Vielleicht stand ja einer schonmal vor demselben Problem und hat noch einen Tipp für mich,

  vielen Dank schonmal und Grüße Eberhard

--
**)* Klar, zur Not kann man den auch nachträglich umrüsten. Ist aber bei einem Nabendynamo ja nicht so ein Klacks. Von daher erstmal die Frage nach Rädern, die ihn schon haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woltemd (30. Mai 2011)

Scool baut relativ leichte StvZO Räder, ein 24er liegt bei 13,5kg. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die auch 26er haben.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## eber.hard (31. Mai 2011)

Danke, hab dort jedoch nur 24er gefunden.
Grüße Eberhard

 Übrigens, beim Kettler Blaze könnte man ja auch schwach werden. *Nur 13,5 kg*. Ist aber halt auch überhaupt nichts dran, auch der Nabendynamo fehlt leider.


----------



## Diman (31. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, man sollte sich entscheiden, was man haben will. Ein Rad mit ganzen StVO Gedöns oder ein MTB.  Ein 26 Zoller aufzubaen soll doch kein Problem sein, oder? Wenn man doch ein Rad komplett kaufen will _ Isla Beinn 26 _+ ein Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo.


----------



## woltemd (31. Mai 2011)

Wir haben uns zunächst auch Gedanken bezüglich eines StVZO Rades gemacht. Letztendlich haben wir gewichtsmäßig und optisch kein schönes Rad gefunden und ein Beiin 26small (kommt heute) bestellt. Da kommen Schutzbleche und für die dunkle Jahrezeit ein gutes Batterielicht und Reflektoren dran. Dazu muss man sagen, dass wir im ländlichen Gebiet leben. Sollte es gegenüber der Polizei jemals Erklärungsbedarf geben, würde ich argumentieren, dass es sich um ein Rennrad handelt (mit Leichtlaufreifen und einigen Optimierungen kommen das Rad locker unter 11kg). Parallel habe ich günstig einen neuen 14" MTB Rahmen erstanden und baue daraus ein schönes leichtes MTB auf.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Baby Taxi (31. Mai 2011)

Also bei der Fahrradprüfung (zumindestens bei uns) wurden auch Fahrräder (MTBs) mit Stecklichtern zugelassen. Mit Bikes von Cube habe ich bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## eber.hard (31. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Meinungen. Wo bestellt man  denn die Beiins?


----------



## rofl0r (31. Mai 2011)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Wo bestellt man  denn die Beiins?



da


----------



## eber.hard (31. Mai 2011)

Danke.

Also das Bulls überzeugt aktuell in der Summe der Eigenschaften am meisten, Preis ist noch erträglich, Gewicht mit allem Geraffel 15,9 kg


----------



## Diman (31. Mai 2011)

Gewicht ca. 11 kg.






und günstiger als Bull ist das Rad auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eber.hard (31. Mai 2011)

Tjaaa, wenn man nur vernünftig sein könnte...




 vs.


----------



## eber.hard (31. Mai 2011)

PS: Gibts das Isla evtl. auch in anderen Farben?


----------



## Diman (31. Mai 2011)

Im Gegensatz zu Schuhen haben die Räder oben doch den gleichen Einsatzbereich.



> Gibts das Isla evtl. auch in anderen Farben?


Ja, blau.


----------



## eber.hard (31. Mai 2011)

Hier noch Wheeler






14,8kg -- 459


----------



## Diman (1. Juni 2011)

Das wäre reine Geldverschwendung. Du wirdst einfach nichts besseres als Isla finden, es sei denn du baust dir selbst ein Rad.


----------



## eber.hard (1. Juni 2011)

Stimmt. Einziges Problem: Bauch entscheidet mit, siehe Schuhvergleich 

Wobei ich das Wheeler schon auch ziemlich hammer finde für den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (1. Juni 2011)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Stimmt. Einziges Problem: Bauch entscheidet mit, siehe Schuhvergleich



Nur interessehalber: Welcher Aspekt lässt Deinen Bauch bei Isla denn "grummeln"?


----------



## eber.hard (1. Juni 2011)

OK also...  


es ist rot (oder blau): Sohnemann mag lieber schwarz-weiß (Sohnemanns Papi auch)
es hat keinen Nabendynamo
es hat kein Mehrfach-Kettenblatt (bei uns ist es sehr, sehr bergig)
es hat einen Gepäckträger (findet Sohnemann "unsportlich") -- klar ist schnell abmontiert
es sieht lieb und brav und nicht nach wildem Abenteuer aus
   mit anderen Worten:




 vs


----------



## eber.hard (1. Juni 2011)

Mist, die gesamte Familie verguckt sich zunehmend in das Bulls. Wenn das doch nur nen Kilo leichter wäre...


----------



## Diman (1. Juni 2011)

eber.hard schrieb:


> [*]es sieht lieb und brav und nicht nach wildem Abenteuer aus


 Für mich sieht Wheeler bzw. Bulls nach einem bleischweren Trekkingrad aus.


----------



## eber.hard (1. Juni 2011)

14 Kilo (wenn ich den Gepäckträger noch abmontiere -- dann sieht es auch nicht mehr nach Trekking aus) _ist_ aber gar nicht bleischwer 

Das Bulls ist eher schwer, zugegeben.


----------



## chris5000 (1. Juni 2011)

eber.hard schrieb:


> OK also...
> 
> 
> es hat einen Gepäckträger (findet Sohnemann "unsportlich") -- klar ist schnell abmontiert
> es sieht lieb und brav und nicht nach wildem Abenteuer aus



Zumindest die beiden Punkte lassen sich denke ich entkräften:

Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche sind ohnehin optional und müssen daher nicht abgebaut werden, da sie im Normalfall garnicht dran sind 

Und ohne das Geraffel sieht es dann auch garnicht mehr unsportlich aus: klick - finde ich zumindest.

Die Bedenken bezüglich fehlender Schaltung vorn kann ich bei einem 26er allerdings nachvollziehen. Wobei Isla die Sache bewusst ist und sie es auf Ihrer Seite folgendermaßen begründet:


> You will have noticed that single chainrings and wide ratio blocks have been selected for most of our bikes. We have observed that children struggle to understand how to use multiple chainrings effectively, and usually end up using only one ring. The arrival on the market of very wide ratio cassettes has allowed us to specify a single ring and still provide an appropriate range of gears, giving your child something they will find easier to operate with the added advantage of being lighter and lower maintenance.



Allerdings gibt's ja auch noch das Creig 26. Ist halt nur einen "winzigen Ticken" teurer...


----------



## Diman (1. Juni 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt's ja auch noch das Creig 26. Ist halt nur einen "winzigen Ticken" teurer...










Endlich ein MTB und keine Trekkingkiste.



eber.hard schrieb:


> 14 Kilo (wenn ich den Gepäckträger noch abmontiere -- dann sieht es auch nicht mehr nach Trekking aus) _ist_ aber gar nicht bleischwer
> 
> Das Bulls ist eher schwer, zugegeben.


14 Kilo sind für dich nicht bleischwer? Das ist doch kein Freerider-HT, sondern nur ein (Kinder-)Trekkingrad.


----------



## eber.hard (1. Juni 2011)

Mit der Schaltung wird er keine Probleme haben, ich hab ihm schon an sein vorheriges Kinderrad eine komplette 21Gang-Acera gebaut 






"Bleischwer" sind die typischen Kinderräder, die Otto Normalverbraucher im Baumarkt oder bei eBay kauft: alles ab 18 kg


----------



## chris5000 (1. Juni 2011)

Diman schrieb:


>



In silber ist es allerdings wohl nicht mehr zu haben, sondern nur im oben von mir verlinkten Rot.


----------



## eber.hard (1. Juni 2011)

Geiles Bike, aber schlicht zu teuer (und wieder kein Nabendynamo)  und rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eber.hard (1. Juni 2011)

Vollständigkeitshalber Decathlon
13,8kg, 249


----------



## twelvepack (6. Juni 2011)

Wir standen vor drei Jahren vor einer ähnlichen Frage - allerdings weniger mit dem Ziel Alltagseinsatz oder Gelände, sondern ein leichtes zuverlässiges Rad für Touren. Am Ende haben wir für etwa 600 Euro uns von Transalp ein Starrbike (auf Federgabel haben wir bewußt verzichtet) auf Basis des 15" Rahmens aufbauen lassen.  Auch auf Dynamo haben wir verzichten (statt dessen im Bedarfsfall eine hochwertige Batterieleuchte eingesetzt). Wir sind mit dem Rad und dem Ansatz sehr zufrieden gewesen, wirklich leicht und wartungsarm - das Rad ist jetzt übrigends verkäuflich  aber trifft ja wohl die Anforderungen leider nicht genau (und ist grün!).


----------



## eber.hard (6. Juni 2011)

Er hat jetzt ein groÃes Fitnessbike von Decathlon in Bronze bekommen und ist total happy.






Das Rad wiegt weniger als elf Kilo, fÃ¼r weniger als 300 â¬! Alurahmen mit sauberen SchweiÃnÃ¤hten ohne Schnickschnack, ordentlich mit Sram ausgestattet. Ãberhaupt ein ziemlicher Hammer, was es bei Decathlon fÃ¼r eine Auswahl an RÃ¤dern gibt. Das Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis dort ist ziemlich unschlagbar.

GrÃ¼Ãe Eberhard.


----------



## eber.hard (8. Juni 2011)

Hier noch nen ehrliches Rad zum vertretbaren Preis:


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie sagen mir die Räder überhaupt nicht zu.


----------



## eber.hard (8. Juni 2011)

Es steht halt nicht jeder so wie ich auf billige Fahrräder, die teuer aussehen 

Wie zum Beispiel dieses, damals für 85 Taler


----------



## pebcak (8. Juni 2011)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Es steht halt nicht jeder so wie ich auf billige Fahrräder, die teuer aussehen




Sorry, aber keins von denen sieht teuer oder wertig aus...

(Ok, den btwin-Crosser kann man halbwegs gelten lassen.)


----------



## eber.hard (8. Juni 2011)

Tja, wie die Geschmäcker halt so sind.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (14. Juni 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Gewicht ca. 11 kg.
> 
> und günstiger als Bull ist das Rad auch noch.


 
Verlangen die für die großen nicht massig Porto? WIe hoch ist das bei 26-Zöllern bei Isla?


Vergessen wurde bei allen Aufzählungen übrigens das Stevens Kid Tour 26
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2011/index.php?bik_id=92&lang=de_DE&cou=DE§=equipment#inhalt
14,5 kg incl. Nabendynamo und Starrgabel. Vereinzelt gibt es noch das (fast) identische Vorjahresmodell für 450 (VHB ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingScotsman (15. Juni 2011)

twelvepack schrieb:


> Am Ende haben wir für etwa 600 Euro uns von Transalp ein Starrbike (auf Federgabel haben wir bewußt verzichtet) auf Basis des 15" Rahmens aufbauen lassen.  Auch auf Dynamo haben wir verzichten (statt dessen im Bedarfsfall eine hochwertige Batterieleuchte eingesetzt). Wir sind mit dem Rad und dem Ansatz sehr zufrieden gewesen, wirklich leicht und wartungsarm - das Rad ist jetzt übrigends verkäuflich  aber trifft ja wohl die Anforderungen leider nicht genau (und ist grün!).


 Kannst Du mal ein Bild reinstellen und das Modell genauer beschreiben? Würde mich interessieren ...


----------



## Diman (15. Juni 2011)

FlyingScotsman schrieb:


> Verlangen die für die großen nicht massig Porto? WIe hoch ist das bei 26-Zöllern bei Isla?


26er hab ich woanders bestellt.


----------



## woltemd (17. Juni 2011)

FlyingScotsman schrieb:


> Verlangen die für die großen nicht massig Porto? WIe hoch ist das bei 26-Zöllern bei Isla?
> 
> Porto weiß ich nicht mehr genau (30 GBP??), das Beiin 26small hat mit Versand und Namensschild knapp unter 400 GBP gekostet. Natürlich kein Schnäppchen, aber etwas Gleichwertiges ist meiner Ansicht nach, in DE nicht zu bekommen und ist vor allem in blau eine echter Hingucker. Wir hatten übrigens eine kleine Lackstelle an der Gabel, nach Reklamation wurde uns umgehende ein Lackstift und eine 35GBP Gutschrift gesendet (wobei wir auch eine neues Rad hätten bekommen können).
> 
> Gruß Dirk


----------

